# Reproductive Immunology Article - Daily Mail



## MissyMinx (Jan 3, 2010)

I just saw this article online:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1343115/TV-star-Sally-Meen-The-killer-cells-robbed-babies.html

I'm not really sure that some of the points made are entirely accurate, as NKc tests inevitably cost a LOT more than £100 with Siobhan Quenby, I paid £600 for the Uterine NKc test with her, and the better part of £2k for my Chicago tests, I'd certainly love to know where you could get them for £100!!

Also, the NKc tests are not most definitely not offered to 'anyone who undergoes IVF.' Perhaps they are at the clinic Sally Meen went to, but I've never heard of it being offered as standard. As far as I'm aware, the test isn't even recognised by the NHS yet. Private tests have shown I have virtually every reproductive immune problem there is, yet my NHS Cons absolutely dismisses it - he referred to it as 'voodoo' just last month.

Whilst it's absolutely great that Reproductive Immunology is being given more and more exposure, it'd be even better if the real costs and full treatment options were accurately portrayed.

Huge congrats to Sally Meen though - a wonderful positive outcome for her.

Em.x


----------

